# best colleges close to resorts



## JHerbC24 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm looking at colleges and thinking of looking at Colorado University or something like that. I love to board and am looking for a big university type school but also with good academics... what would be a good college that is also close to a resort that I could chill at on my free time?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

well u gotta let everyone know what type of education youre looking for...unless u dont mind going for a Bachelor in basket weaving


----------



## Stowe (Jan 17, 2011)

I went to the University of Vermont. Excellent school, awesome party town, and close to Stowe, Smuggs, Sugarbush... I bought a pass at Jay Peak one year and loved it too. 

Only downside is that it is damn cold.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

university of Florida. they have some of the sickest boarding in the world


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

University Nevada Reno (less then an hour to a dozen Tahoe resorts), University of Utah (utah pow and lots of resorts real close)


----------



## baddmaddy (Mar 2, 2010)

UC Davis or Cal State Sacramento also close to Tahoe.

Western Washington Univ about an hour and fifteen from Mt. Baker.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If Canada is a consideration University of BC has 3 mountains you can see from the city, Whistler 2 hours away and Baker an hour and a half away.
University of BC Okanagan in Kelowna has Big White and Silver star both about an hour and a half away and you can get a duel mountain pass for an extra $99. Then Revelstoke, Red, and Whitewater and many other inland hills are a few hours away, and you'd get a 25% discount with a biggie seasons pass.
Plus both those citys are fun in the summer too.


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

Fort Lewis in Durango Colorado. Awesome little town right near Purgatory, Wolfcreek, and a few other good mountains. If I remeber corectly a Purgatory College pass is like $250 if you buy during some "sale".

Montana State University Bozeman is near Bridger Bowl and Big Sky. A few of my friends went here. A lot of kids get 100+ day season, but miss a lot of class.... Really awesome terraine and very cold, very light awsome powder.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

snafs said:


> Fort Lewis in Durango Colorado. Awesome little town right near Purgatory, Wolfcreek, and a few other good mountains. If I remeber corectly a Purgatory College pass is like $250 if you buy during some "sale".
> 
> Montana State University Bozeman is near Bridger Bowl and Big Sky. A few of my friends went here. A lot of kids get 100+ day season, but miss a lot of class.... Really awesome terraine and very cold, very light awsome powder.


Those are really good examples that are not mentioned very often.

The best in terms of academic prestige would have to be Berkley which is 2.5-3 hours from donner. The claremont five (pepperdine, harvey mudd, claremont McKenna, etc) are pretty close to the san bernadinos and alot of ski areas. Also University of Washington in Seattle is close to many ski areas. You will of course need an excellent record of academic success and/or stellar SAT scores to go to any of these schools.

Oregon and Oregon state are pretty close to Mt. Hood and Mt. Bachelor. <3hrs
Las Vegas ski Bowl is not too fart from UNLV
More:
Whitman
Gonzaga in Spokane
university of Idaho
University of Wyoming
BYU
CSU-Sacramento
CSU - Fresno
Fresno State University
Redlands
university of New Mexico

That's just the West coast (where everything is spread out) The east coast is full of top notch colleges and universities. The one that I think of that might not be mention is middlebury college which is in vermont (best boarding on eat coast) but it even has its own private ski area to shred between classes.



CU is not really very close to any ski areas; denver university is alot closer.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Shocktroop531 said:


> university of Florida. they have some of the sickest boarding in the world


Have you ever been to that hell hole? It smells like sewage.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CU isn't really that much more of a drive than Denver. I have plenty of Boulderite friends who I ride with and they spend about the same time getting up 70 as I do. Eldora is also right there, though it's not a great mountain by any means.


----------



## tazimodo (Dec 31, 2010)

ElChupocabra said:


> Those are really good examples that are not mentioned very often.
> 
> The best in terms of academic prestige would have to be Berkley which is 2.5-3 hours from donner. The claremont five (pepperdine, harvey mudd, claremont McKenna, etc) are pretty close to the san bernadinos and alot of ski areas. Also University of Washington in Seattle is close to many ski areas. You will of course need an excellent record of academic success and/or stellar SAT scores to go to any of these schools.
> 
> ...


CU is 30 minutes from Eldora, and two hours from A-Basin, Loveland, Winter Park, Keystone, Vail, etc. If you're citing the University of Oregon as being close to Bachelor or Hood, then CU is a lot closer to multiple top ski areas. The closest ski area to the UO is Willamette Pass.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

The problem to me with BYU is the honor code. I know I would have been kicked out of school if I went there. Must be why everyone is married there. Also you can't drink what fun is that?


----------



## Adayak (Apr 21, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> university of Florida. they have some of the sickest boarding in the world


I went to Florida.. if by "boarding" you mean wake boarding on Lake Wauburg then ya --- it's pretty sick.

I love UF. Great education, awesome party atmosphere, best tailgating in the south. I thought about transferring to somewhere like Colorado during my freshman year so I could be closer to the mountains, but ultimately am glad I stayed. There's plenty of time off for vacations.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

By best tailgating, you clearly didn't go to any other SEC schools. Who wants to drink with middle aged men wearing jorts and jerseys :dunno:


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I am going to have to 2nd University of Washington. My wife goes there. It is a very difficult school to get in to (as far as academics go). It is also on the expensive side. (what school isn't these days?)

You have the Summit at Snoqualmie which is 45 minutes away. Not an awesome place but they have a couple good parks. Alpental is ok

Mt Baker which is about 2 1/2 hours north. One of the best snowboard mountains on the west coast.

Crystal mountain is 2 hours away (my home mountain). The largest ski area in Washington. More of a skiers mountain, but this place is huge. Also the best place for pow days!

Stevens Pass is about an hour and a half away. Lots of people love this place. I haven't spent to much time on this hill but my friends prefer it over Crystal.


There are also several smaller ski area's around as well. You can also go Catboarding in many places around here. If you are into Heli boarding, there is a place about 3 hours away that is about 400 per person.



Hope that helps.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> CU isn't really that much more of a drive than Denver. I have plenty of Boulderite friends who I ride with and they spend about the same time getting up 70 as I do. Eldora is also right there, though it's not a great mountain by any means.


oops. forgot about eldora.
I should also note that pro boarder Keagan Valaika goes to CU


----------



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

that1guy said:


> I am going to have to 2nd University of Washington. My wife goes there. It is a very difficult school to get in to (as far as academics go). It is also on the expensive side. (what school isn't these days?)
> 
> You have the Summit at Snoqualmie which is 45 minutes away. Not an awesome place but they have a couple good parks. Alpental is ok
> 
> ...



UW is a great school. We have some good schools over here on the east side too. Cost of living is cheaper plus you are within 3 hours of 15+ resorts. Really can't go wrong with anywhere in Washington state... Except maybe the Tricities (little Juarez)


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I thought traditionally colleges were selected based on academic reputation and course offerings. I could be wrong though.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

my parents would not let me apply for U. Montana or really anywhere out of state (but the only states I was interested in were like CO, MT, UT, etc.). In return, I ended up at some school closer to home with in-state tuition rates where I routinely drank my face off and engaged in all sorts otherwise risky behavior. I probably didn't ride a total of 10 days in 5 years of school.

I think my parents should've been far more worried about what I _did_ do, than freaking out like, "OMG he's gonna skip class and go snowboarding!"

Yeah. that's somehow worse than skipping class to get drunk at 10am. They showed me, though, right?


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

I eventually convinced my parents that I Do want a quality education and I DO want a good job, but god damnit if i cant snowboard i'd kill myself. So, i am now riding out my senior year of high school in and i am committed to the University of Utah majoring in Entrepreneurial Studies for fall 2011.... cant. fucking. wait. i love SLC, such a cool, chill place.


----------



## s.cho912 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shocktroop531 said:


> university of Florida. they have some of the sickest boarding in the world


Do they really?!?!!? I cant really tell if this is a joke. Im from Miami and to be honest, it gets like 70s during the winter. I have alot of friends in UF and was wondering if its actually a sick spot to go in terms of snowboarding.


----------



## enthusiast84 (Jan 23, 2011)

snowvols said:


> By best tailgating, you clearly didn't go to any other SEC schools. Who wants to drink with middle aged men wearing jorts and jerseys :dunno:



HAHAH LMAO! GO DAWGS! Athens is the best, hands down!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe wakeboarding and skateboarding.



s.cho912 said:


> Do they really?!?!!? I cant really tell if this is a joke. Im from Miami and to be honest, it gets like 70s during the winter. I have alot of friends in UF and was wondering if its actually a sick spot to go in terms of snowboarding.


----------

